# the Barking dog coffee lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Barking Dog coffee lounge is a happy place to come and relax located in Downtown Orange and Beaumont Texas. We specialize in fair trade organic coffee roasted in Houston, Texas by Katz Coffee. Our goal is for customers to feel like they are family here and to give them the best cup of coffee possible. Our Motto is Come~Sit~Stay, which is apropriate to the vibe of the Barking dog.

More...


----------

